# Not getting the GRID OVERLAY in lens Correction.



## Sharpeshots (Apr 20, 2012)

Howdy all.
In LR4, I'm no longer getting the GRID overlay in the Lens correction Module, for Manual Vertical correction, etc.,even if I move the sliders.
The only way I can get it is to turn on the 'crop' guides in the adjustment brush panel.
Can't see anything to correct this in the Tools, View Tabs.

Thanks.

John Sharpe/ Sharpeshots


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 20, 2012)

Press H (for Hide).  If that doesn't work, do you also happen to have the Crop tool enabled?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you tried "H"?

Beat


----------



## Sharpeshots (Apr 20, 2012)

Tried the 'H' and that didn't do it....
I can't GET the Grid unless I enable the Crop tool in the Adjustment Brush Panel.
Doesn't matter if I check the Constrain To Crop Box or not....


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 20, 2012)

For me, I only see the grid overlay when mousing over the manual perspective correction sliders if the crop tool is *not* enabled.  If the crop tool is enabled, I see whatever overlay is selected for the crop tool.

Is that not what's happening for you?


----------



## Sharpeshots (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm still not getting it... and in 'Tools', Tool Overlay, Crop Guide Overlay and Adjustment Brush Overlay are 'greyed' out.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 20, 2012)

Try positioning your mouse over a slider (i.e. Distortiion), which is when we would expect to see the grid, and press "H" at the same time. Leave the crop tool closed!

Beat


----------



## Sharpeshots (Apr 20, 2012)

Beat?
That worked like a charm!
Thank you very much.
John


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad to hear it's solved, John 

Beat


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Apr 21, 2012)

I am very glad I saw this thread earlier this evening because I suddenly suffered the same problem which I've never had before.  And Beat's trick worked a treat.  Thanks.


----------

